# Soap Gemstones



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello.  Has anyone ever made soap gemstones? I have found these:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/RecipeDetail.aspx?RecipeID=39
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/gorgeous-geode-soap-tutorial/

But part of me thinks it must be a lot more complicated.  Has anyone tried this?  Have pictures to show? Or helpful hints?  I would like to make something like this for my Papaw’s Christmas present (he was a rock hound back in the day).


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2013)

No, but I think the soap gem stones from this tutorial are more realistic.  I bought the mold, but haven't tried the gem stones yet.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmq__YmV81Q[/ame]


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Nov 15, 2013)

Never made them but they look cool.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

lsg- That is awesome!  I love those... I think I need to find those molds!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

Okay lsg, can you point me in the right spot to look?  The company I thought that sold it doesn't have it, it is a smaller mold then this one.   Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is the link she gave on YouTube:

http://www.scottcrewcandlesupply.co...&p_id=SO069&xm=on&ppinc=detail&hdr=mscottcrew


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks!  Don't know how I didn't see that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adkaromatherapy (Nov 18, 2013)

I specialize in doing gem/ mineral inspired soaps.  Honestly it just takes a bit of practice, play and patience.  I prefer cutting mine by hand but there are lots of cool looking molds to be had as well.
I made a tutorial a couple years ago on a layered crystal soap you can find here:  http://adkaromatherapy.blogspot.com/2011/07/terra-crystal-tutorial.html

Best of luck in your endeavors!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 18, 2013)

adkaromatherapy said:


> I specialize in doing gem/ mineral inspired soaps. Honestly it just takes a bit of practice, play and patience. I prefer cutting mine by hand but there are lots of cool looking molds to be had as well.
> I made a tutorial a couple years ago on a layered crystal soap you can find here: http://adkaromatherapy.blogspot.com/2011/07/terra-crystal-tutorial.html
> 
> Best of luck in your endeavors!


 

That is awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## paillo (Nov 19, 2013)

That is a fabulous tutorial, your sharing it is very much appreciated! And gorgeous soaps!


----------

